

Show HN: Shared zoomable whiteboard on any device – it makes your skype better - RichardZite
https://ziteboard.com

======
paulus_magnus
I'm working on something similar. Not ready for a full "Show HN".

sample: my GF is drawing at the moment and for another 30mins
[http://docs.write-
live.com/WriteliveServer/webview.html?d=7e...](http://docs.write-
live.com/WriteliveServer/webview.html?d=7e0ba663-14b7-4ffd-ac9f-b26eb8d47d6e)

~~~
RichardZite
This looks great! Let me know if you're open for a skype to see whether
there's a possibility to collaborate.

~~~
paulus_magnus
Ping me with an email. Click contact on my website [http://write-
live.com](http://write-live.com)

------
igetspam
You immediately lost my interest when it promted me to login via Facebook and
provided no alternative. As a remote software developer, this could be
interesting but requiring Facebook makes it a non starter. I don't imagine I'm
the only professional in the world without a Facebook account either.

~~~
RichardZite
We're on it, so you'll have alternatives quite soon. What order would you
suggest for login, like: email, twitter, fb, G+ ? What's the most painless
login option for you?

------
anorborg
It doesn't appear to work on the iPhone.

~~~
RichardZite
Hmm, that's interesting. Could you give specifics (browser, ios x.y.z). Out of
140 tests none resulted in error on iphones. Thanks.

~~~
anorborg
iPhone 5S, 8.1.3. I'm using Safari directly. Clicking "Try It Now" opens a new
window (apparently blank, but maybe a white canvas?) And I can't do anything.
just a white screen. Just re tested. This is the same behavior on the iPad
Air, 8.1.3.

